# medial reefing of patellofemoral ligament



## reichtina320 (May 13, 2008)

hello!

Can someone tell me if there is a better code than an unlisted code for:

open medial reefing of the patellofemoral ligament.

Thanks


----------



## risnerclan (May 13, 2008)

Why don't you have your doctor look at 27422.


----------



## reichtina320 (May 13, 2008)

Thank you!  That's exactly what I was looking at but thought I was crazy.  I did show him and yes it was the one he was looking for.

Again thanks!


----------

